# Mountain Sweet Honey



## QueenlessDrone

I bought my first 3# package of bees from them and it was a pleasure. I know it was my 1st package ever but it seamed to me not many bees died in transit from Georgia to West Virginia. They shipped priority 2nd day USPS. They seam to be really healthy and quit active after getting them out of the package. Overall I would definitely order from them again.


----------



## Michael Bush

Not many died at all. If you can still see the wood on the bottom of the package they did well.


----------



## dlbrightjr

I was going to start a thread, but, I'll piggy back on this one. I impulse bought 2 packages from Mountain Sweet Honey off a December special. I ordered them to early (on purpose) for our area, however, I lucked out with the weather. I have not had bees in a number of years. It has been around 15 years since I ordered packages. Like the OP my packages came with very few if any dead bees. The packages appeared to me to have plenty of bees and big plump queens. I did not get to do a complete check the hive for a couple of weeks. When I did I found the queens had each layed a frame solid front and back and had layed in every other available space. They had each drawn out around 5 frames and were taking 1 quart of syrup per day. Also all the package workers looked healthy. The bees have also been very calm. I check and change the syrup feeders every day without a veil or gloves. I realize this is not representative of these queens workers yet. I do not remember my old queens laying such solid patterns. I was very pleased with the packages and will not hesitate to order packages or queens from Mountain Sweet Honey again. Thanks.


----------



## BBees

Their business is about 30 miles away from my house.I bought a 3# Italian package from MSH last year. The bees have done fine and they were friendly people to do business with.


----------



## dlbrightjr

Want to update this thread. I have had the bees since march 30. The not only built up well, they supplied 9 other hives from packages and nucs, that were from other places, with bees and brood to build up. I mean a lot of brood and bees. They helped their two and those nine be split into 33 hives. They are still going strong. In retrospect I wished I had ordered more packages from these guys and not bought packages or nucs elsewhere. If I needed to buy packages or nucs for next year this is where I would get them. Sometime in the future I will order some queens from them.


----------



## sarahsbees

Just throwing in my review with everyone else's: I ordered two packages (with queens) from them earlier this year. One hive did great! (As a newbie I don't really have anything to compare to, but it seems to be moving right along and no problems.) The other hive in comparison did terrible -- after a few months there was still only two or three frames filled out, the queen was laying but not very well. That was my hive that succumbed to robbing and failed (as an amateur beekeeper I take some responsibility for that, but I do wonder what would have happened if it was a stronger hive.)

Anyway -- I'm super glad it seems my experience with that one hive was totally the exception rather than the norm!


----------



## Davisbees

My experience wasn’t so good. I ordered twelve queens February the 15th.to be shipped April third. Last week I got an email saying they were going to be sent a week later. This week I got another email saying they are going to be 14 days late. I called yesterday to cancel my order and they charged me 35.00 dollars just to cancel it. I didn’t want to take off a hundred honey supers just to make twelve nucs. I’ll not be ordering from them again.


----------



## ruthiesbees

Davisbees said:


> My experience wasn’t so good. I ordered twelve queens February the 15th.to be shipped April third. Last week I got an email saying they were going to be sent a week later. This week I got another email saying they are going to be 14 days late. I called yesterday to cancel my order and they charged me 35.00 dollars just to cancel it. I didn’t want to take off a hundred honey supers just to make twelve nucs. I’ll not be ordering from them again.


I know queen rearing in the south has been delayed due to poor weather, but I don't think they should have charged you a cancellation fee, due to the circumstances.


----------



## spunky

I ordered from them for the first time this yr, just 1 3lb package , it has been delayed twice. I will update 

regards
Brad


----------



## spunky

Got an email today delayed another month ; that makes 6 weeks of delays.


----------



## Davisbees

I wish you the best of luck if you decide to cancel your order. I know that I will not be ordering from them again. I don’t see how they stay in business if there doing all their orders like this.


----------



## Haveuseen1?

Got another package from them today. They shipped them on Friday and the post office called me today. They look great maybe 50 dead bees. Queen is small as expected. Overall a positive experience.


----------



## Bees6Knees

Julie and Ray are great. We went to Toccoa to visit them a few years ago and went back with a couple of sound nucs that established well. That was on a short vacation (on the way home from staying at Mountain Lake Lodge just a few miles away in Virginia, what a nice place). Have ordered packages from them every year since and they are always in good condition. Last year of course there was a delay due to the plannedemic but the packages arrived in good shape anyway. Thanks you two and all of your crew, we'll keep coming as long as we are in business!


----------



## William Bagwell

Bees6Knees said:


> Julie and Ray are great. We went to Toccoa to visit them a few years ago and went back with a couple of sound nucs that established well. That was on a short vacation (on the way home from staying at Mountain Lake Lodge just a few miles away in Virginia, what a nice place). Have ordered packages from them every year since and they are always in good condition.


Which breeds have you bought? Hopefully not their Russians With in driving distance so may visit them in the near future. Intrigued by some of the 'buzzwords' they use, one raises a slight red flag yet another indicates they may have exactly what I'm looking for to add diversity to my mutts.


----------



## bimmerride

MSHC is a SHAMELESS FRAUD! They charge you for priority shipping, but send your bees via ground. They want YOU to file an insurance claim with USPS (which is really MSHC's job) and then the ensuing appeal. Why should USPS be required to pay an insurance claim when they are only following the instructions they are given by these CHARLATANS? The company is more than happy to send you copies of the documents you request, but once they know you are on to their chicanery, they mysteriously stop taking your phone calls and you have to play phone games and borrow someone else's phone to get through. MSHC should be out of business for the DESPICABLE way they are deliberately defrauding customers and bilking us out of money, and for the deaths of the thousands of bees they are sending knowing full well that most of them will arrive dead. It has been a heartbreaking experience. And, of course, you know the only reason they get even one star is that you can't post a review with no stars! BUYER BEWARE!!!!!!


----------

